# Which Trijicon HD Front Sight Pairs With The Glock Factory Rear?



## CJFinkle (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone know which Trijicon HD front sight *height* pairs with the Glock Factory rear?

Trijicon GL101FO: Glock Hd Orange Outline Front Sight

Trijicon GL101FO-185: Glock Hd Orange Front Outline Sight .185 High

Trijicon GL101FO-230: Glock Hd Orange Front Outline Sight .230 High

Trijicon GL101FO-245: Glock Hd Orange Front Outline Sight .245 High


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Which Glock?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I think all Glocks (not sure about the newest models like G42, though) use the same height front sight, 0.165" (inch). It's the rear sight height that changes for some of the models/calibers.


----------



## CJFinkle (Jul 4, 2014)

I suppose the model would help - doh! I have a Gen 3 G19, factory front/rear sights, but I'm considering just upgrading the front sight to a tritium and need to know which one I need purchase. 

Thanks all!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Why not replace both? I have the Trijicon GL01 sights on a number of my Glocks and they shoot to point of aim with them. Low profile, snap free, with unobtrusive lamps/dots to mess up your sight picture in decent light. In other words, they work.


----------



## Brandontougaw (Mar 5, 2015)

help! I just got trijicon hd night sight front and accidentally got the trijicon bright & tough night sight rear sight. Will these work together? I purchased them from Dvor.com | Daily Deals and Offers on the Gear You Want for a good price and would use them if I can.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Brandontougaw said:


> help! I just got trijicon hd night sight front and accidentally got the trijicon bright & tough night sight rear sight. Will these work together? I purchased them from Dvor.com | Daily Deals and Offers on the Gear You Want for a good price and would use them if I can.


Probably not. The HD front sight is pretty thick compared to a regular Trijicon front sight. You probably won't have a very good sight picture with that pair.


----------

